# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] samsung ue55ju6800

## cards44

καλημέρα ,
στη συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση δείχνει αχνά στο επάνω μέρος  .
απο το πάνω μέρος  τουλάχιστον 30 εκατοστά προς τα κατω  .( αισθητό όταν επιλέγεις source input) 
λειτουργεί  κανονικά   , menu settings \ service mode 
είναι θέμα με led bar ; υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχουν εξασθενήσει ή καεί ορισμένα απο την οριζοντια σειρα  ;

----------


## cards44

καλημέρα κανείς ;





> καλημέρα ,
> στη συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση δείχνει αχνά στο επάνω μέρος  .
> απο το πάνω μέρος  τουλάχιστον 30 εκατοστά προς τα κατω  .( αισθητό όταν επιλέγεις source input) 
> λειτουργεί  κανονικά   , menu settings \ service mode 
> είναι θέμα με led bar ; υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχουν εξασθενήσει ή καεί ορισμένα απο την οριζοντια σειρα  ;

----------


## GeorgeSindos

βγαλε καμια φωτο να δουμε τι γινεται...

----------


## cards44

Καλημερα
Εχει διαφορα στο επανω μερος εχει το 1/4 της κανονικης φωτεινοτητας

https://we.tl/t-Kk7kkAPIvo

----------

